# Blank storage



## Nolan (Feb 19, 2010)

Well finally organized my blanks a little, now it will be a little easier to pull orders. Now I just need to get the whole burls organizes a little better.:biggrin:


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Feb 19, 2010)

That gives me an idea on how to store my blanks.  At this time, I only need one shelf.  But I might as well make the whole cabinet for future expansion :RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## jbostian (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow that is a lot of blanks!  I am jealous, I have about 20 usable blanks. 

Jamie


----------



## Nolan (Feb 19, 2010)

I take check, cash and paypal and offer large quantity discounts:biggrin:




jbostian said:


> Wow that is a lot of blanks! I am jealous, I have about 20 usable blanks.
> 
> Jamie


----------



## Billman (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, I'd be like a kid in a candy store at your place.

Looks very nice!


----------



## barrysj (Feb 19, 2010)

Nolan,

Might I ask where you got the cardboard organizers from?

Thanks,

-Dude

Steve Barry


----------



## Nolan (Feb 19, 2010)

Granger, I had a rack with it too but it didnt hold enough so I took it out and did this, I also needed space for my personal stuff so I may just convert the rack to that.





barrysj said:


> Nolan,
> 
> Might I ask where you got the cardboard organizers from?
> 
> ...


----------



## David Keller (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good...  I wish you had made the labels larger, so I could shop directly off of the photo.


----------



## Nolan (Feb 19, 2010)

take 10 from each tray ought to hold you over for awhile:biggrin:




David Keller said:


> Looks good... I wish you had made the labels larger, so I could shop directly off of the photo.


----------



## shull (Feb 19, 2010)

Man..I'm jealous.  I wish I had the room much less the number of blanks.  Mine are overflowing a drawer in my workbench.


----------



## mrburls (Feb 20, 2010)

Nolan said:


> Granger, I had a rack with it too but it didnt hold enough so I took it out and did this, I also needed space for my personal stuff so I may just convert the rack to that.


 

Can I pick from your personal stuff :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  
 
Any cocobolo burl in there anywhere :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: 
 
 
Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Nolan (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes and yes (both very expensive) How about I list some cocobolo burl later today?????






mrburls said:


> Can I pick from your personal stuff :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Any cocobolo burl in there anywhere :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## mrburls (Feb 20, 2010)

I am still waiting for the cocobolo burl listing. Or did I miss it  

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Nolan (Feb 20, 2010)

No you didn't miss it its just I don't list burl thats not turnable because of MC, or at least I try to keep from doing it because of the wide variety of experience of the customers I have. Anyway I have found I sleep better at night not selling one of a kind burl blanks to folks that I am not 99% sure there wont be a problem from MC. I will PM you when I put the listing up.



mrburls said:


> I am still waiting for the cocobolo burl listing. Or did I miss it
> 
> Keith "mrburls"


----------



## mrburls (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Nolan, I will be looking. I just turned a beautiful cocobolo burl for an Emperor tonight. Put a CA finish on, just gonna let it cure for a day or two. Will post picture of fountain pen when finished. 

Thanks, Keith


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 21, 2010)

I think that I should take some off of your hands for you so you have more shelf room.


----------

